
WordStar: A Writer’s Word Processor - weinzierl
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/wordstar-a-writers-word-processor/
======
simonblack
I'm almost embarrassed to admit it, but even today, 35 years or more after
finding WordStar, I use a WordStar clone for my text editing.

"Imprinting" dies hard!

(Currently using 'jstar' as my everyday text editor; the 'joe' editor's
WordStar configuration.)

